# [Wet Thumb Forum]-help posting pics



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i upped my pics to a site on geocitys how do i display them in here can anyone help the links are

i can up them to pbase as well but i wanted to be able to display the acuall pic in here.

50g tank, 2.5wpg, 2-3mm, gravel Fe root tabs and jobes spreads out in gravel, 11hr full light period,

[This message was edited by Qbal18 on Sat February 22 2003 at 10:24 AM.]

[This message was edited by Qbal18 on Tue February 25 2003 at 09:24 PM.]

[This message was edited by Qbal18 on Tue February 25 2003 at 09:25 PM.]


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i upped my pics to a site on geocitys how do i display them in here can anyone help the links are

i can up them to pbase as well but i wanted to be able to display the acuall pic in here.

50g tank, 2.5wpg, 2-3mm, gravel Fe root tabs and jobes spreads out in gravel, 11hr full light period,

[This message was edited by Qbal18 on Sat February 22 2003 at 10:24 AM.]

[This message was edited by Qbal18 on Tue February 25 2003 at 09:24 PM.]

[This message was edited by Qbal18 on Tue February 25 2003 at 09:25 PM.]


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Not sure what's going on. I can select it from the root directory but not as a link. I'll try to host it for you tonight.

*James Hoftiezer*

Tank Journal - Aquascape
Latest/Archive
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction 
Latest/Archive


----------

